# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Nhờ các bác giải thích cái VS motor controller này

## minhtriet

Chào các bác.
Mình đi ve chai lượm được cái này:

Các bác cho hỏi cái này dùng điều khiển motor loại nào?
Cảm ơn.

----------


## biết tuốt

bác xem dòng vào ra là ac hay dc, em đoán điều khiển sờ phít đê xê

----------


## katerman

sao em không thấy được hình nhỉ, đã thử mọi cách.

----------


## minhtriet

> bác xem dòng vào ra là ac hay dc, em đoán điều khiển sờ phít đê xê


AC bác à.
Mình gởi kèm mấy cái ảnh:

----------


## anhxco

Em thấy thế này:
220v 50Hz là điện đầu vào.
EX: ra cuộn dây motor.
TG là FB điện áp về để đo tốc độ vòng quay.

Bác xem qua cái tachogenarate để chế cái bộ này nhé:
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_1/chpt_9/4.html
Em thấy kiếm cái motor nhỏ làm đc đó. có điều cần phải cân chỉnh để có FB chính xác theo mạch.

----------


## diy1102

Dùng cái này thì thường đằng sau motor nó có bộ phận này pát điện để căn cứ vào áp pát về để đếm số prm.

Một nam châm gắn vào cốt mô tơ và một quận dây.

----------


## minhtriet

> Em thấy thế này:
> 220v 50Hz là điện đầu vào.
> EX: ra cuộn dây motor.
> TG là FB điện áp về để đo tốc độ vòng quay.
> 
> Bác xem qua cái tachogenarate để chế cái bộ này nhé:
> http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_1/chpt_9/4.html
> Em thấy kiếm cái motor nhỏ làm đc đó. có điều cần phải cân chỉnh để có FB chính xác theo mạch.


Vậy tác dụng của bộ này là đo tốc độ hay là điều khiển tốc độ động cơ? Nó có đk được động cơ 1 pha thông thường không?

----------


## tcm

Cái này để điều khiển động cơ vs là loại động cơ điều chỉnh tốc độ thông qua li hợp từ.
hình ảnh tham khảo:

----------


## diy1102

E nghĩ nó điều tốc đc ac 1 pha bình thường thôi và báo tốc độ thôi. Giống bộ em dùng đang dùng ở cái máy hàn ống.

----------


## tcm

Cái này không điều tốc động cơ ac 1 pha được. Điện áp ra của nó là điện áp DC để điều khiển nam châm điện từ.

----------


## diy1102

Có núm chỉnh speed và đồng hồ báo prm mà lại...
Em nghĩ nó giống cái này của em:

----------


## anhxco

> Vậy tác dụng của bộ này là đo tốc độ hay là điều khiển tốc độ động cơ? Nó có đk được động cơ 1 pha thông thường không?


Theo e thì nó đo áp về, áp này tỉ lệ thuận với tốc độ động cơ,  nói chung nó là speed sensor .

----------


## minhtriet

> Cái này để điều khiển động cơ vs là loại động cơ điều chỉnh tốc độ thông qua li hợp từ.
> hình ảnh tham khảo:


Mình vừa tháo ra xem mạch thì gần đúng như sơ đồ bác đưa.
Mượn ảnh của bác chú thích lại cho rõ chút.



Có nghĩa bộ này chỉnh tốc độ động cơ thông qua bộ ly hợp từ, còn bản thân động cơ (1 pha hoặc 3 pha) nuôi bằng điện lưới riêng
Vậy là ko ứng dụng được em nó rồi  :Embarrassment: 

Để test thử với động cơ AC cổ góp xem sao, nguyên lý nó cũng gần giống mạch dimmer nhưng chưa biết góc pha có đúng theo tần số điện lưới không? Hôm trước kiếm được cái motor ac cổ góp khá tốt chạy được 10000rpm nhưng mạch đk đi kèm bị hỏng, mạch đó nguyên lý cũng gần giống mạch này, hy vọng e này thay thế được  :Big Grin: 
Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## Tuấn

Cái mạch này em đang có 2 con đang chạy ạ, nó đúng như cụ TCM nói ợ. Bác chủ mà không có mo tơ dùng thì đưa em dùng cho, mô tơ em đang nhiều he he  :Smile:

----------


## hung lk

> Cái này để điều khiển động cơ vs là loại động cơ điều chỉnh tốc độ thông qua li hợp từ.
> hình ảnh tham khảo:


bạn ơi cho mình hỏi cai nha. ban co biết sửa motor vs ko?

----------


## hung lk

mình có con motor vs. ma mình gắn vào sao ko điều chỉnh  tốc độ dc,  bác nào  biết chỉ mình với

----------


## Tuanlm

Thực ra không phải là bộ ly hợp từ, nó là một dạng liên kết giống như khớp nối nhưng thay vì liên kết bới các lá thép thì nó lại dùng lực từ. Bộ trên để chỉnh cường độ từ trường làm thay đổi hệ số trượt của liên kết.

----------

mr.fun

----------

